# Sony CRX310EE



## Ganda (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi - after a complete format & re-install of XP Home (SP2) and full MS update downloaded, I find that the Sony CRX310EE CD-RW/DVD rom works fine when CD-R or RW disk is used. It will play movie files of many formats. But when a DVD is used - the error msg "There is no disk in the drive" appears. The player has worked fine in the past. I have been to device manager and set my region as 2 (for UK) but still no joy. It came shipped with my Dell PC 18 months ago so is out of warranty. HELP!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------

